# Mental acuity in seniors



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

It seems a strange thing to ask, but this last year Sparkles my daughters 9 year old GR seems to be loosing in some areas her mental acuity. My daughter has been doing 4-H agility, showmanship and obedience with Sparkles for her whole life. This year we really noticed that she is no where near as sharp doing obedience in fact she has regressed in many ways.

She is still doing great at agility, the picture is from this summer at the trail to make state fair which she did, although a bit slower speed wise but we keep noticing she just less responsive overall in everyday life, when it comes to commands she is more silly does odd things like when your calling her she seems to forgot she is coming to you and suddenly wanders off, stops looks around and when you say her name she is like what oh yeah! She is up for her senior panel soon and I will mention it again to the new vet. Her old one just said oh its just her age. Anything else I should check for it may seem silly to worry but still I do. 

Due to the changes my daughter decided to not have her do obedience this year she used Tink for that and just let Sparkles do the agility as it is more play. She is thyroid normal as of the last check doing great with her hips and overall health maintains good weight, hikes with me daily for exercise just no longer seems as sharp and responsive if that makes sense? Today I was hiking with them and she was about 30 feet ahead of me I called and whistled and she took off running the other way, the more I called the faster she ran, the other way! she suddenly stopped turned around and went opps your back there and ran back to me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Nothing you stated above would overly concern me personally. Many as they get older their hearing does begin to fade. And MANY older dogs develop what we commonly call "selective hearing".  Quite often we are the ones to blame for the selctive hearing as once they have earned the respect that come with being a good dog, we tend to lighten up on them when they do not respond as quickly as they once did because we "know" they will listen most of the time. :doh: So they then take advantage of that fact and take even more advantage of the situation. But if you are to crack open a banana two rooms away while they are fast asleep, they will be at your feet before you are finished pulling down that first peel.


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you think her hearing could be going? I know my 12 yr old Mickey doesn't hear as well as he used to. Sometimes I'm not sure if he's being stubborn or really can't hear me. He does seem to have a mind of his own lately. His sight isn't as good either. He doesn't take treats as nicely as he used to.

Mickey was diagnosed with Old Dog Vestibular syndrome earlier this year, but seems to have recovered from that very well. It sure was scary!

The old ones sure keep you on your toes! I cherish every moment he's here with us, though.


----------

